# Just bought am 93' 850 CI .. question



## chris190 (Jan 24, 2007)

Ok, so I finally got this vehicle 2 weeks ago, which I've been thinking about for the past year or so. I knew about this cars way back, but since the past half year or so I started reading about them and got some useful info. I really love this car and I wish I could have it forever. I know repairs can be expensive and gas...don't even want to talk about it....185 miles and its 3 quarters empty from full. Despite this I am very passionate about this car and I like everything about it. 
This car is in mint condition...titanium silver on grey leather..the leather looks good..no malfunction lights on..everything works perfect..(I guess the only flaw is the pixels on the CID display which will be covered by BMW except 1 hr labor). It has brand new brakes and records at the local dealer which show that maintanance was provided by BMW and regulary. It has 80000 miles, its automatic and I got it for $15000 out of the door. 
Now my question is...everybody's saying that the maintanance on these cars cost alot...and I know cuz I call the dealer and they want $230 for a damn oil change....so they they say maintanance they usually reffer to oil change, brakes, tires and just check all other fluids? Are these the items that make this car expensive to maintain?... 
I'm mechanicly inclined and I know how to change oil and brakes and a radiator or plugs or alternator for that matter...If I can do most of these things then that should save me some money right?....I guess I am addressing this towards other 8 series owners who have more experience with the car. 
I do not regret that I got the car and by all means I would like to keep it but after I got it I started thinking what if?..you know...I'm 29 years old and I got my 8-4 job and credit card bills and stuff so I'm not rich or anything but if the worst happens then I'll be screwed....so ok I completed my need of having this car..I drove it I know how it is...it's lovely....but it maybe a good ideea to put it up for sale and if someone makes me a good offer I should sell it....if I sell it from your experience could I get the same or around the same for it assuming I don't put more miles on it....can some one gimmie their 2 cents?..Thank You..sorry for the novel


----------



## LexusSoarer (Dec 24, 2006)

$230 is too much for and oil change and inspection. I went to DINAN ENGINEERING and they say they can do the oil change and inspection for $120. Working with Dinan is practically like working with the dealer minus the hefty bill. Check and see if there is a Dinan in your area.


----------



## n pinson (Feb 24, 2006)

chris190 said:


> Ok, so I finally got this vehicle 2 weeks ago, which I've been thinking about for the past year or so. I knew about this cars way back, but since the past half year or so I started reading about them and got some useful info. I really love this car and I wish I could have it forever. I know repairs can be expensive and gas...don't even want to talk about it....185 miles and its 3 quarters empty from full. Despite this I am very passionate about this car and I like everything about it.
> This car is in mint condition...titanium silver on grey leather..the leather looks good..no malfunction lights on..everything works perfect..(I guess the only flaw is the pixels on the CID display which will be covered by BMW except 1 hr labor). It has brand new brakes and records at the local dealer which show that maintanance was provided by BMW and regulary. It has 80000 miles, its automatic and I got it for $15000 out of the door.
> Now my question is...everybody's saying that the maintanance on these cars cost alot...and I know cuz I call the dealer and they want $230 for a damn oil change....so they they say maintanance they usually reffer to oil change, brakes, tires and just check all other fluids? Are these the items that make this car expensive to maintain?...
> I'm mechanicly inclined and I know how to change oil and brakes and a radiator or plugs or alternator for that matter...If I can do most of these things then that should save me some money right?....I guess I am addressing this towards other 8 series owners who have more experience with the car.
> I do not regret that I got the car and by all means I would like to keep it but after I got it I started thinking what if?..you know...I'm 29 years old and I got my 8-4 job and credit card bills and stuff so I'm not rich or anything but if the worst happens then I'll be screwed....so ok I completed my need of having this car..I drove it I know how it is...it's lovely....but it maybe a good ideea to put it up for sale and if someone makes me a good offer I should sell it....if I sell it from your experience could I get the same or around the same for it assuming I don't put more miles on it....can some one gimmie their 2 cents?..Thank You..sorry for the novel


Hey there, welcome to the Fest by the way 

My dad is considering buying a 96-97 850Ci. Keep us posted on your car. Anyways, you should post some pictures of your beauty.


----------



## chris190 (Jan 24, 2007)

I could not find any Dinans in my area. Can't I just do the oil change myself?..does it require special oil other then the weight indicated in the owners manual based on the weather temperature? and of course that would be synthetic. I saw some oil reset tools for around $40 on ebay that would allow me to reset the CID.
Also when i called my local BMW the person i talked to said if its inspection 1 is like $750 or if its inspection 2 then that is like $1100....what do these inspections consist of? isn't this stuff that I could do myself?


----------



## chris190 (Jan 24, 2007)

btw I will post some pics tonight....


----------



## n pinson (Feb 24, 2006)

Sweet :thumbup:


----------



## TerryY (Jul 20, 2003)

Hi
The links in my signature are a good source of information.

Google BMW inspection 1 and 2 and you should get a list of inspection checks. Most are common sense.

DIY maintenance on the 8 Series cars is fairly well covered in several places.

The E31 nuts/owners mostly hang out elsewhere and there are only a few here.

Standard oils-synthetics preferred by some--and the filters are available at the dealer and in the online parts stores. Interval resets can be done with as little as a paper clip.


----------



## chris190 (Jan 24, 2007)

I got the pics uploaded to the server.

here are the links:

http://www.moonzone.com/850/1.jpg

http://www.moonzone.com/850/2.jpg

http://www.moonzone.com/850/3.jpg

http://www.moonzone.com/850/4.jpg

http://www.moonzone.com/850/5.jpg


----------



## n pinson (Feb 24, 2006)

Very nice. :thumbup: 

Just curious, is that gap between the hood and the front bumber usually that large? :dunno:


----------



## TerryY (Jul 20, 2003)

n pinson said:


> Very nice. :thumbup:
> 
> Just curious, is that gap between the hood and the front bumber usually that large? :dunno:


The answer is yes, it always looks like that. There are 3 pieces laying flat on top of each other that make up the joint. The bumper sinks a little in the center with age too.

The shape of the hood and bumper match until you put the rubber seal in. A new rubber seal makes it look worse because it doesn't conform as well as an old one.

It is more noticeable on a light car than a dark one.


----------

